# The Xbox Series S has finally been officially confirmed, with price set at $299



## Bladexdsl (Sep 8, 2020)

it looks like a fucking speaker


----------



## Jayro (Sep 8, 2020)

That's still a lot of money for a stripped-down console.


----------



## duwen (Sep 8, 2020)

Looks like it's got no disk slot?
Shame, it might 've been a tempting alternative to an Xbox 1X at that price.


----------



## relauby (Sep 8, 2020)

The leak that lead to the console being confirmed as official also said that Microsoft would be offering monthly payment plans. $25/month for the S and $35/month for the X. This still isn't confirmed, like the $499 price point of the X, but it's interesting. Makes a lot of sense given the way corona has affected the economy.

Also, Xbox tweeted this shortly after the leaks but before confirming anything and it got me

pic.twitter.com/L0WcSiirnt— Xbox (@Xbox) September 8, 2020


----------



## Jayro (Sep 8, 2020)

Looks like $499 for the Series X.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 8, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Looks like $499 for the Series X.


Sony's gonna have a tough time trying to undercut that if true.  Should be interesting.


----------



## Chary (Sep 8, 2020)

relauby said:


> The leak that lead to the console being confirmed as official also said that Microsoft would be offering monthly payment plans. $25/month for the S and $35/month for the X. This still isn't confirmed, like the $499 price point of the X, but it's interesting. Makes a lot of sense given the way corona has affected the economy.
> 
> Also, Xbox tweeted this shortly after the leaks but before confirming anything and it got me
> 
> https://twitter.com/Xbox/status/1303213264441024514


Xbox All Access (the monthly payment plans for consoles) has been around for a few years now iirc. It was used pre corona for the digital Xbone.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 8, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Sony's gonna have a tough time trying to undercut that if true.  Should be interesting.


Yep, because I think the PS5 will be at $499 or $599, just depends how greedy they wanna be. Sony's gonna take a loss at $499 though I think, but not as bad as the PS3 launch.


----------



## relauby (Sep 8, 2020)

Chary said:


> Xbox All Access (the monthly payment plans for consoles) has been around for a few years now iirc. It was used pre corona for the digital Xbone.



Ok but that's like if a tree falls in the woods and nobody's around to hear it. Does a payment plan really exist if nobody ever buys a digital Xbone?

(jk I didn't realize that, thanks for the correction)


----------



## TangentingTangerines (Sep 8, 2020)

Jayro said:


> That's still a lot of money for a stripped-down console.


Considering the fact that the standard price for consoles going forward seems to be $500, $300 is basically what I expected.  Xbox 360 in 2005 cost $400 if you wanted a 20gb hard drive with it, $300 if you didn't.  Ps4 and Ps4 Pro launched at $400, and that's what Xbox One got dropped to after they stopped bundling it with Kinect.  Xbox One X cost $500, but it was significantly more powerful than Ps4 Pro so that made sense.  So releasing a basic version at almost half the price of the deluxe version ain't a bad deal imo.


----------



## Chary (Sep 8, 2020)

relauby said:


> Ok but that's like if a tree falls in the woods and nobody's around to hear it. Does a payment plan really exist if nobody ever buys a digital Xbone?
> 
> (jk I didn't realize that, thanks for the correction)


Sorry. Should have tagged my reply as [RUMOR]. I mean, has anyone even owned an Xbox One? Regardless of “model”? Are they even real?


----------



## rockbmi (Sep 8, 2020)

It’s £250 in the UK not £299


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 8, 2020)

I'm getting a sinking feeling that either games are gonna be held back by the Xbox Series S, or that not every game will ultimately end up being supported by the former.

Now that Microsoft has put all of its cards on the table, it's gonna be interesting what Sony has up their sleeves, what with them offering two of the same system specs, with the main difference being a disk drive being included in the model one purchases. Part of the reason the Sega Saturn ended up getting destroyed so hard was because Sony undercut the price of the system after Sega announced the price and released the system far earlier than what they should have. I could envision what happens next to go something like this:


*Sony could announce both for one price. Let's say $399. PS5 with the disc drive will have, say, a 750GB SSD, and the digital version will have double that at 1.5TB to make up for the lack of a disc drive. The storage space problem on the former's model could be mitigated by the feature where they're trying to get people to ask what they want installed onto the internal storage, like, say, I just want the singleplayer of Uncharted 5 installed as opposed to Uncharted 5 when both are installed.

*Or, they could go the 1TB route for both PS5s; I could see this being $449 or something along those lines if Sony wants to play it safe and not alienate consumers, but if they want to get ballsy, they could announce the PS5 with the disc drive at $449, with the digital version at $399. This would be very risky, as you still have people who buy their games physically and want to actually own something they can sell, trade-in, share with a friend, etc..


The fact that both companies are coming out with drastically different variations of their systems right out of the gate is gonna be interesting. For your average consumer though, I can already think of how confusing all of the systems will be; the Xbox Series X already is confusing with the Xbox One X, something I can confirm from personal experience with talking with an older brother of mine. There's also the fact that the Xbox Series S, while cheaper, is also a weaker system, whereas the PS5 is more straight to the point in terms of naming conventions and the differences between the two editions of the console. For us it's obvious what the differences between the consoles are, but try explaining to your average Walmart customer (at least, in my experience from working in electronics) the graphical teraflop differences between all of these systems are, especially if all they're looking to do is play the latest Madden, FIFA, Call of Duty, etc.. Granted, I doubt that a lot of people will be getting these systems in 2020 proper, but going forward, as more people adopt the new systems, I can foresee it becoming an issue.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 8, 2020)

I will ignore it and pass on. I am waiting for PS5 Physical version!


----------



## Rafciu (Sep 8, 2020)

Price is ok, if that console had disc drive i would upgrade from my old xbox one. Right now im not having 4k TV and for now not planning to buy one so this variant would be best for me. It's also smaller than regular xbox series X so i wonder if Microsoft plan to release slim version in two years or we see slim version already... (series S)


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Sep 8, 2020)

Like the Nintendo switch you can still play it during blackout hehe


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 8, 2020)

this is where they got their design from


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 8, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> this is where they got their design from



WTF is this thing? I can't tell if it's a speaker or a fan!


----------



## Rafciu (Sep 8, 2020)

Fixed design:


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 8, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> WTF is this thing? I can't tell if it's a speaker or a fan!


it's a heater


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 8, 2020)

Rafciu said:


> Fixed design:
> View attachment 224222



Now that doesn't look like a slimmed down Fractal Design Node 202!


----------



## TheCasualties (Sep 8, 2020)

Honestly I was expecting ~$500, so this is a big surprise. Suppose the version with a disk drive will cost more, and the "main" version will be close to 500.. Come on Sony.. PS5 at ~$200! lol I'd buy one at that price.

side note, how cool would it be if that actually functioned as a subwoofer. Might scratch a disk, but the digital only version could handle it. It's obviously for cooling, but it would be pretty cool to have a subwoofer console.

So far still planing on a new pc build.

---Not double Posting---

@Silent_Gunner I think it may just force game developers to set "low" settings extremely low. Which will ultimately help us PC gamers that can't build new rigs every 2 years. Gameplay shouldn't be negatively effected (Most important part of games IMO), and they can still go all out with the "ULTRA" graphics settings.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Sep 8, 2020)

Chary said:


> Sorry. Should have tagged my reply as [RUMOR]. I mean, has anyone even owned an Xbox One? Regardless of “model”? Are they even real?



Unfortunately, I do. I even paid extra to buy the Forza 5 special edition console with the blue stripes and whatnot. I'd still use it if they didn't destroy their own platform with horrible, constant software updates.


----------



## sibio (Sep 8, 2020)

Very very nice price for Series X, I would have bet on $100 more! Still a no buy for me as I'll build a new PC rig with Ryzen Gen 3 and RTX 3080. If I will ever be interested in a Microsoft first party exclusive, I'll buy the game for PC to enjoy be best possible image quality.

I endorse the theory that this series S will hold back the entire gaming generation if developers will try to make their games run well on it too. It's a shame, Series X and PS5, tech-wise, are already born obsolete, so this is going to worsen the situation even more.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2020)

This is a nice option to have, not having a disc slot is seriously not a huge deal these days. All you need is a gamepass subscription and from day one you should hopefully have a fairly hefty selection of games to download. Plus you will have xcloud streaming as part of gamepass soon also.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 8, 2020)

I wonder if its hardware is on par with the One X or if it's just a Series X without an optical drive. Either way, 300$ is a good price.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 8, 2020)

AlanJohn said:


> I wonder if its hardware is on par with the One X or if it's just a Series X without an optical drive. Either way, 300$ is a good price.



Well, it's a Series X without an optical drive, and is weaker overall. Think of it as a 1440p/1080p option if you don't have a 4K TV or something along those lines.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 8, 2020)

It looks like half of a number one domino


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2020)

it looks pretty .... well...... ewwww.....?
no thanks...

in addition it has no dvd/bluray drive -> instant pass. it might be that most wont care and i respect those decision but i like to have something on my shelf.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 8, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> It looks like half of a number one domino
> 
> View attachment 224224



Maybe there'll be an upgrade kit to complete the domino and make the system equal to the Series X?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 8, 2020)

I don't know what kind of pills Microsoft's design department is popping, but after the S and the X, easily the two prettiest consoles this generation, they sure came up with some ugly successors. The 299 price tag is excellent and I suspect the strategy here is picking up the run-off from prospective buyers who want a next gen console, but don't have quite enough to buy the Series X or the PS5. In any case, the meme rings true:

 

Bold strategy Cotton, let's see if it pays off.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 8, 2020)

I'd prefer a disc drive in me console.
Even tho I barely use it : D


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2020)

Why should anybody buy this instead of an One X with more power + opt. drive?


----------



## eriol33 (Sep 8, 2020)

Wow. The cheapest console traditionally won the console war, I wonder how much Sony will price it. $349?


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 8, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't know what kind of pills Microsoft's design department is popping, but after the S and the X, easily the two prettiest consoles this generation, they sure came up with some ugly successors. The 299 price tag is excellent and I suspect the strategy here is picking up the run-off from prospective buyers who want a next gen console, but don't have quite enough to buy the Series X or the PS5. In any case, the meme rings true:
> 
> View attachment 224225
> 
> Bold strategy Cotton, let's see if it pays off.



Both systems seem to be launching with no games atm. At least, nothing that makes me go, "OMG! I GOT TO GET A PS5 AND ESPECIALLY AN XSEX RIGHT NOW!"

Granted, how much of this is because of COVID-19 is up for debate, as every studio I'm sure has ended up having to push things back due to the complications of having a bunch of office workers in cubicles together with such a contagious virus that the CDC, Dr. Fauci, and everyone in society atm can't seem to agree on how to approach (are masks effective or not? Like, if the ones everyone are using and/or companies are handing out are ineffective, why the fuck are we forced to restrict our ability to inhale and exhale? The whole mess screams of some form of miscommunication, be it intentional or not. /end rant). But really, it just goes to show that you shouldn't be dependent upon a country who's interests are more for its sake and who's government is the very definition of totalitarian and not for the people, by the people.

Not to mention, other than ensuring that employees stay on task and that you can enforce crunch, why have a bunch of employees in an office or set of offices to begin with? Other than some buildings maybe providing space and/or material for certain job roles to function better (like a voiceover recording booth or motion capture), I can't see game devs needing to be in the same office to be as much of a necessity nowadays. Granted, I would prefer someone to be in-person myself as that's how I generally roll, but if one has to cut down on costs to try and increase their potential for profit, why not do so?


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 8, 2020)

Honestly, Microsoft put a lot of effort in this generation to build a platform for a digital-only console next gen. Just compare Game Pass Ultimate to PS+, heck even PS+ and PS Now combined. There's no comparison. If the $300 console is even remotely close to the Series X specs-wise, I could see a lot more interest in that than either PS5 model, especially with the monthly payment plans.

As a side note, does anybody else think the console looks like the Xbox Adaptive Controller? lol


----------



## Harsky (Sep 8, 2020)

I feel like this is Microsoft's way of finally implementing their "always on" DRM from the Xbox One.

"Can't complain about online checks because you don't have internet access if you bought a console to download games from the internet"


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 8, 2020)

eriol33 said:


> Wow. The cheapest console traditionally won the console war, I wonder how much Sony will price it. $349?



I'm not so sure that will hold up this time. For one thing, we're in a lockdown that's costed a lot of people their jobs, and then you have the shortages due to us depending on China to make these systems, and then you also have the fact that these systems have differences far beyond just being different form factors. And besides, it's not like the DC outsold the PS2, you know?

Xbox Series X - The full package, comes with a disc drive. $499
Xbox Series S - Does not come with a disc drive, isn't as powerful, and is cheaper. $299

PS5 - Comes with a disc drive, official specs and price unknown atm.
PS5 Digital Edition - Does not come with a disc drive, official specs and price unknown atm.

I think what ultimately is gonna determine who wins out here is gonna be who was more affected by the pandemic and who communicates the best about what their systems are gonna bring to the table at launch. Both systems are gonna have pluses and minuses that will cancel each other out in some way.

Both Xbox Series Whatevers are gonna have proprietary storage on top of whatever measly offerings are coming as the base internal storage for both of these systems. I think that, as long as Microsoft doesn't go full PS Vita in this territory, they may have a chance. I'll explain why this might work out for them compared to Sony in a way down below.

The PS5 is going to have M.2 SSDs, but only select models will be compatible. Whether this has to do with the connector type on the M.2's or some other specs isn't known atm, but unless if they have some M.2's they plan to sell with the usual packaging to indicate it as being compatible with the PS5, I think Sony is gonna be in trouble in trying to communicate this to your average consumer if they want to expand the storage on their system which is gonna end up becoming a problem because at the price points these systems are launching with, they're gonna cut corner somewhere with what's in these systems. While SSD's have come down in prices, they're still a more premium option all things considered.


The other thing I could see happening that could be a determining factor in who comes out on top here is how much of these systems are gonna be available at launch. If there's less PS5's, the Xbox could be seeing a head start. If there's more PS5's, it would really depend, but it wouldn't be impossible for Sony to have the upper hand in that scenario.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 8, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Maybe there'll be an upgrade kit to complete the domino and make the system equal to the Series X?


or the whole thing will come *crashing *down


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2020)

Cute. I like this design more than the refrigerator. And I think having a cheaper version in their range will definitely give them an edge.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 8, 2020)

Harsky said:


> I feel like this is Microsoft's way of finally implementing their "always on" DRM from the Xbox One.
> 
> "Can't complain about online checks because you don't have internet access if you bought a console to download games from the internet"



If they do that, they're screwed. Maybe you meant it metaphorically, but if they actually went full 1984 on these systems, not even the Xbox Series S being digital only would be an excuse. As long as the games are already installed on the SSD, why should my system, which may not be able to connect to the Internet for whatever reason because Comcast's monopoly is the worst, be locked out?

I just don't see them ever trying that ever again anytime soon. It, on top of everything else in 2012/2013, killed whatever lead Microsoft could have taken over Sony in this current gen.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2020)

Harsky said:


> I feel like this is Microsoft's way of finally implementing their "always on" DRM from the Xbox One.
> 
> "Can't complain about online checks because you don't have internet access if you bought a console to download games from the internet"


In ten years every console will cost £100 and be a streaming only device anyway. No point fighting the wave, just ride it.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 8, 2020)

p1ngpong said:


> In ten years every console will cost £100 and be a streaming only device anyway. No point fighting the wave, just ride it.





And that would be the end of gaming for me, personally. It's not like I spend as much time playing games as I used to, especially when having money (and not being in debt) allows you to do so much more than when one's in high school.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Sep 8, 2020)

To be honest I wish this is the real Nintendo switch pro


----------



## Ty_ (Sep 8, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> I'm getting a sinking feeling that either games are gonna be held back by the Xbox Series S, or that not every game will ultimately end up being supported by the former.



Why? Common sense says the X will be a 4k focused console (or 1800p or whatever), and the S will offer essentially the same quality but at 1080p etc. The gameplay itself doesn't necessarily need to change.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 8, 2020)

p1ngpong said:


> In ten years every console will cost £100 and be a streaming only device anyway. No point fighting the wave, just ride it.


so every console a shield TV


----------



## |<roni&g (Sep 8, 2020)

Be sure not to buy or encourage this version of the console, consoles need to have a disc/physical media slot for many decades to come. All digital deprives the gamer of a return on their investment and freedom to buy games for $3 that digital stores sell for $50. It's not cheaper in the long run.


----------



## tfocosta (Sep 8, 2020)

LEAKED... THIS WAS ONE OF THE INITIAL PROTOTYPES OF THE XBOX SERIES S.
- OH, WAIT ISN'T THAT A...?
- YES, IT IS EXACTLY WHAT YOU ARE THINKING... HOTTEST DESIGN, WHAT A WARM SURPRISE!


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 8, 2020)

|<roni&g said:


> Be sure not to buy or encourage this version of the console, consoles need to have a disc/physical media slot for many decades to come. All digital deprives the gamer of a return on their investment and freedom to buy games for $3 that digital stores sell for $50. It's not cheaper in the long run.



I think, at first, the disc versions of the systems will be preferred. These games, unless they really start compressing how much space they take up, are gonna eat up whatever unsatisfactory SSD they're gonna include inside of both of these systems. So if one can offload that storage onto physical media, then I think it will start off this way. But as SSD storage gets cheaper, with M.2 to follow, I think you'll be seeing more adoption of what is, ultimately, the inevitable, whether you or I like it or not.


----------



## |<roni&g (Sep 8, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> I think, at first, the disc versions of the systems will be preferred. These games, unless they really start compressing how much space they take up, are gonna eat up whatever unsatisfactory SSD they're gonna include inside of both of these systems. So if one can offload that storage onto physical media, then I think it will start off this way. But as SSD storage gets cheaper, with M.2 to follow, I think you'll be seeing more adoption of what is, ultimately, the inevitable, whether you or I like it or not.



It's inevitable if the customers accept it, like they accepted Sony charging for online, then Nintendo following & now fools who are blinded by the 100-200 dollar lower price tag will adopt this.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 8, 2020)

|<roni&g said:


> It's inevitable if the customers accept it, like they accepted Sony charging for online, then Nintendo following & now fools who are blinded by the 100-200 dollar lower price tag will adopt this.



It all depends how comfortable console players are with abandoning physical copies of games.


----------



## MadonnaProject (Sep 8, 2020)

No disc? no thanks.


----------



## tfocosta (Sep 8, 2020)

Generally speaking, "new age" players are getting more and more used to have digital copies, since they take up no physical space (avoiding hoarding) and keep them at the height of the modern/digital era. It also keeps the games protected from becoming unplayable due to physical damage. Even though a HDD can stop working any time and you may lose your progress, you will be able to retrieve the game from your library while the online services are alive. You can't guarantee this on a physical copy. Once it is "that" damaged, you are done.

This can change the game for "old school" players, like myself, that would rather hoard/collect all the physical copies of the games they really enjoy in a beautiful collection than having a "depersonalized" collection stored in their HDDs, I would say. Just sharing my opinion. I'm not against digital collections. Just in favor of physical, that is.

If you look at it in terms of "portability", digital copies will win this battle. But at home, I don't see the advantages of having digital rather than physical copies, apart from the few points I have mentioned above. Maybe I'm not considering other points you could consider relevant in this matter, but this is how I see it as an end user.

I use both digital and physical, depending on the games we are talking about, but mostly physical, as much as I can and while I can afford it. And there's always the chance to get a physical copy from 3rd party sellers for a cheaper price, this being used or brand new.

But there will always be mixed feelings about this and as far as we know, gaming industry companies will always prefer the less expensive options that will still give them more profit, even though this will lead to some unsatisfied users/customers that will end up getting used to the new market trends established by the big companies like Nintendo, Sony, Microsoft, Google, Android, Apple, etc.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 8, 2020)

Interesting... I'm more curious to see how it performs compared to the X...


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 8, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Interesting... I'm more curious to see how it performs compared to the X...



I'm gonna wager a guess that this is going to be the "Made-For-1080p-And-Only-1080p players" option. Which makes sense, as 4K, even with cutting edge PC's, you're usually making tradeoffs between refresh rate and other factors, at least in anything that isn't a more premium monitor (and if you're gonna pay a premium for a monitor, I kind of would like it to have be an ultrawide and have a high refresh rate, but that's just me).


----------



## Moon164 (Sep 8, 2020)

I never cared much for the Xbox, I always bought only consoles from Nintendo and Sony (and Sega too).

But that really caught my attention, $ 200 is a considerable price difference (it's $1059 around here, you can buy a used Xbox One for that price), I don't have a 4K TV and I never cared much for graphics, if the Xbox Series S really can run all PS5 and Series X games throughout the generation so it really is the best option for me.

I'm just afraid if it will actually be able to run all games during this generation and how it will affect the industry in general, 12 TFlops for just 4 TFlops and 16 GB of RAM for just 10 GB of RAM (not to mention differences in GPU) seem to me quite considerable differences, if a company wants to use the hardware of the PS5 and Series X to the maximum it will be able to port this game without problems to the Series S ?, will companies not end up preferring to use less of the hardware of the new consoles to facilitate the port for the weaker console ?


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 8, 2020)

Should have gone with a cube shape   -Oh well, the speaker look isn't so horrible but it really sucks that there is no disc slot.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 8, 2020)

Jayro said:


> That's still a lot of money for a stripped-down console.


Reminder that the Wii U was the same price. $300 is reasonable in my opinion.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 8, 2020)

About what I expected price-wise, though I'll still be disappointed if the specs end up being true. I still expect Sony will match $499 on their physical and then $450 on digital, and this announcement kinda cements that expectation so that's nice.


----------



## AshuraZro (Sep 8, 2020)

Honestly, with Game Pass being as decent as it is, this move does not surprise me in the least. Cutting the disc drive may still bite them in the ass as I think it might still be too soon to do that in gaming but I'd be lying if I said I owned many disc copies of Xbox One games.

As for the performance differences, I really don't think it should be a concern to people. The architectures are still the same in almost every way and developers have had time to dip their toes into multiple graphics settings between Xbox One X and PS4 Pro. There is little reason to think that this instantly equals the "hurr durr my Series X version will be watered down" response. Actually I see it as the opposite. Limitations lead to creative design and artwork and with the extra horse power in Series X, you can more reasonably expect to see 4k60 performance, ray tracing or even 120 fps. Personally, I'd take 120 fps any day of the fucking week over higher resolution.

Launching with a discless option right out the gate isn't as alienating and it's a damn sight better than if the reverse happened, where if they launched the Series X discless instead. Want the best performance? Better get your games straight from us. Imagine that. I feel like early Don Mattrick era Microsoft or early PS3 era Sony would have pulled that shit today.


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 8, 2020)

|<roni&g said:


> Be sure not to buy or encourage this version of the console, consoles need to have a disc/physical media slot for many decades to come. All digital deprives the gamer of a return on their investment and freedom to buy games for $3 that digital stores sell for $50. It's not cheaper in the long run.


Considering affordable price and low cost of games through subscription model, I wholeheartedly encourage this version of the console and will most likely buy it. Gamepass negates a lot of need for "returning on investment", and large chunk of those $50 games are available for small prices during sale seasons anyway.


----------



## frankGT (Sep 8, 2020)

S vs X, the last one might be the better deal if priced around 500.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Sep 8, 2020)

I can't like this because it's not got a disc drive.


----------



## KokoseiJ (Sep 8, 2020)

Will it be possible to, like, somehow resolder the disk drive? Will they remove the header?


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 8, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> Will it be possible to, like, somehow resolder the disk drive? Will they remove the header?



"Find out on the next episode of Spawn Wave/The Ben Heck Show when the system comes out!"

Even then, I'm sure they aren't using just any 4K Blu-Ray drive one can buy on the market.


----------



## Rail Fighter (Sep 8, 2020)

I feel sorry for this dude:


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 8, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> Will it be possible to, like, somehow resolder the disk drive? Will they remove the header?


If it's going to have different hardware than I doubt it, no reason to put any headers for a disc drive on the mobo if they never plan on giving the lower end version a disc drive in the first place. It won't be like the all digital Xbox One S that just reused a standard Xboner mobo.


----------



## KokoseiJ (Sep 8, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> "Find out on the next episode of Spawn Wave/The Ben Heck Show when the system comes out!"
> 
> Even then, I'm sure they aren't using just any 4K Blu-Ray drive one can buy on the market.


Eh, You could get a replacement drive and attach it.

but yeah, since they're gonna have a different spec they would have a different mobo. They might remove the disk related functions in the software...

We'll see when it comes out.


----------



## BaamAlex (Sep 8, 2020)

The most important question here is...can it run minecraft as smooth as possible?


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 8, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> The most important question here is...can it run minecraft as smooth as possible?



Screw that. How about Minesweeper with Ray-tracing!?


----------



## KokoseiJ (Sep 8, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Screw that. How about Minesweeper with Ray-tracing!?


Maaan that explosion would look so cool 

but ngl that would be really cool, Minesweeper with Ultra graphics? Hell yeah I'm in.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 8, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> Maaan that explosion would look so cool
> 
> but ngl that would be really cool, Minesweeper with Ultra graphics? Hell yeah I'm in.



And to make it even better, the explosion would've been done by the guy who orgasms to them: Michael Bay!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 8, 2020)

This has no disc drive. It’s backwards compatible with xbox360 and OGxbox. Where do I put my disc? Maybe we submit a photo of the disc and it downloads to my console.


Anyway, the real question is, where do we insert our credit card? There surely is a slot for that somewhere.

Also, it’s be nice to have a different letter. I can hear it now.
Kid: “Mom, for my birthday I want an Xbox series x”. 
Mom: *at the wallymart, “oh yes Xbox series s. I found it! I’m so glad it isn’t sold out.”
Kid: *on birthday, “fuck, I said X! Your not my mom!”


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 8, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> This has no disc drive. It’s backwards compatible with xbox360 and OGxbox. Where do I put my disc? Maybe we submit a photo of the disc and it downloads to my console.
> 
> 
> Anyway, the real question is, where do we insert our credit card? There surely is a slot for that somewhere.



Oof, now that you mention that, does the XBOne allow one to use discs for their games? I would hope Microsoft would have a working OG Xbox emulator that can play every game on the system as opposed to a lot, but not everything like with the 360, but I know that the 360 is running off of emulation on the system. Even then, does it allow you to use discs that are compatible with the emulator?

I only had an Xbox One for a little bit before my relationship with an acquaintance from high school deteriorated due to him being a toxic asshole, and this was before the Xbox 360 emulator was implemented.

Maybe they'll sell a proprietary disc drive?


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 8, 2020)

"next-gen performance in the smallest Xbox ever" uh huh. The Series X and PS5 are barely next generation, let alone this garbage system. And the Series X? Pfffffft. I'll take the PS5 with disc drive even if it's $100-$150 more. I already own a system that can play every Series X title.


----------



## BaamAlex (Sep 8, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Screw that. How about Minesweeper with Ray-tracing!?


Screw that. How about solitaire or paint?


----------



## guisadop (Sep 8, 2020)

well.. if I buy a console next gen at all, guess it'll probably be the series x. cheap is king, baby!


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2020)

Do you think they'll release a third tier machine, the "E" series? 
Just asking


----------



## thekarter104 (Sep 8, 2020)

LMAO still cheaper than the Nintendo Switch still today.


----------



## Kraken_X (Sep 8, 2020)

This is the first time we have had a new console be less powerful than the previous generation.  The Xbox One X should be powerful enough to play anything the series S can, but will it be locked out in software from being able to?  They really should have just dropped support for the original Xbone and made the Xbone X the lower end model.


----------



## JFizDaWiz (Sep 8, 2020)

xbox needs to learn how to name consoles. I saw the headline and thought "how the hell is it so cheap? how in the hell is Sony gonna compete with that price"

then I see that this is the gimped console, I feel like I'm "in the know" and still had no idea but your average Joe is not gonna have any clue which is what, it's the Wii U all over again.


----------



## Meepers55 (Sep 8, 2020)

They learned nothing from the Wii U


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 8, 2020)

So than the series S is the heater
and the series one X is the chimney


----------



## PROTOBOY (Sep 8, 2020)

I will get the Series X


----------



## Codemastershock (Sep 8, 2020)

> Will it be possible to, like, somehow resolder the disk drive? Will they remove the header?





Tom Bombadildo said:


> If it's going to have different hardware than I doubt it, no reason to put any headers for a disc drive on the mobo if they never plan on giving the lower end version a disc drive in the first place. It won't be like the all digital Xbox One S that just reused a standard Xboner mobo.


And even with the All Digital, it is not possible to connect a disk drive on it even though the sata port is still there. All consoles since the 7th gen regardless of manufacturer have "married drives", both the console and the optical drive have a signature that has to match or it doesnt work. Even on normal One and PS4 models, if you simply disconnect a older drive block with another the console will refuse to work, the right way to replace a faulty disk drive is to change only the lens, but use the logic board that came with the original console. Since the All Digital doesnt have the optical drive assembly and/or the logic board of it, every optical drive you connect to it will not match the console signature.


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 8, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> I'm getting a sinking feeling that either games are gonna be held back by the Xbox Series S, or that not every game will ultimately end up being supported by the former.



Nah, xbox ses will focus on 1080p. Xbox sex will focus on 4k. Plus, worst case scenario is the ses will run games on "low-high" graphics at 1080p, and sex will run the same game "high-ultrahigh" at 4k.

I'd imgine those not in the know will see "run the same games at nearly half the price" will prompt "what's the difference" questions to employees. Which will get "ones for 4k tvs, the other one is for normal HD TVs" which will probably be enough.


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 8, 2020)

are there any specs list?

im interested to know how much weaker it is really.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 8, 2020)

I can now confirm that UK retailers have begun to sign up customers for the Series S, the console will retail at £249.99. I've updated the news post to reflect that change.

https://metro.co.uk/2020/09/08/xbox...ox-series-x-release-date-price-leak-13237882/


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 8, 2020)

Moon164 said:


> I never cared much for the Xbox, I always bought only consoles from Nintendo and Sony (and Sega too).
> 
> But that really caught my attention, $ 200 is a considerable price difference (it's $1059 around here, you can buy a used Xbox One for that price), I don't have a 4K TV and I never cared much for graphics, if the Xbox Series S really can run all PS5 and Series X games throughout the generation so it really is the best option for me.
> 
> I'm just afraid if it will actually be able to run all games during this generation and how it will affect the industry in general, 12 TFlops for just 4 TFlops and 16 GB of RAM for just 10 GB of RAM (not to mention differences in GPU) seem to me quite considerable differences, if a company wants to use the hardware of the PS5 and Series X to the maximum it will be able to port this game without problems to the Series S ?, will companies not end up preferring to use less of the hardware of the new consoles to facilitate the port for the weaker console ?


if this is true devs will have a very hard time making games for xbox, series making the game for 12.15 tf and 4tf same cpu will be an ass, this may gimp xbox games years to come if they are mandatory to work in both consoles for ever.

devs already complain about switch gpu values being kinda different and then they need to take 3 times diference in gpu power  for every game, its gonna be crazy imo, also even ram is diferent wich again will affect alot of stuff.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 8, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> if this is true devs will have a very hard time making games for xbox, series making the game for 12.15 tf and 4tf same cpu will be an ass, this may gimp xbox games years to come if they are mandatory to work in both consoles for ever.
> 
> devs already complain about switch gpu values being kinda different and then they need to take 3 times diference in gpu power  for every game, its gonna be crazy imo, also even ram is diferent wich again will affect alot of stuff.


Not really. If the target resolution for the Series X will be 4K and the target for Series S will remain 1080p, the problem solves itself. The S is pretty much 1/4th of the Series X and the APU core is in the same family, so on paper they should scale linearly and maintain the same framerate. Alternatively the Series S could target 2K or checkerboard 4K at half the framerate, or disable features as needed to maintain a pre-set performance level. There are people our there who are still gaming on GPU's that are 2 generations behind and they're doing just fine, and on PC they also have to deal with more overhead. It'll be totally fine, especially if you keep dynamic scaling in mind.


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 8, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> Not really. If the target resolution for the Series X will be 4K and the target for Series S will remain 1080p, the problem solves itself. The S is pretty much 1/4th of the Series X and the APU core is in the same family, so on paper they should scale linearly and maintain the same framerate. Alternatively the Series S could target 2K or checkerboard 4K at half the framerate, or disable features as needed to maintain a pre-set performance level. There are people our there who are still gaming on GPU's that are 2 generations behind and they're doing just fine, and on PC they also have to deal with more overhead. It'll be totally fine, especially if you keep dynamic scaling in mind.


if you really believe AAA console games will all be 4k 60 fps on console i sure dont lol, i just dont see they doing the required optimizations for it at best games openworld games will be 4k 30 and  more simple games or racing ones could hit 4k60 imo, but all games default to 4k 60 i doubt very much.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Sep 8, 2020)

Kraken_X said:


> This is the first time we have had a new console be less powerful than the previous generation.  The Xbox One X should be powerful enough to play anything the series S can, but will it be locked out in software from being able to?  They really should have just dropped support for the original Xbone and made the Xbone X the lower end model.



This isn't remotely true because the jaguar CPUs and hard drives in all Xbones are horrible. S has the same CPU and SSD speed as X and so can run the same next-gen games albeit at a super blurry resolution.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2020)

If Microsoft were smart make the full model $399. Yes you're taking a loss on the consoles but you will get more sales, if anyone can afford a loss on a console it's MS. It will put pressure on Sony to sell for less than they want to.


----------



## playsaves3 (Sep 8, 2020)

Jayro said:


> That's still a lot of money for a stripped-down console.


thanks for pointing this out it doesnt even have a disc drive... the 199 - 250 rumors should have happened


----------



## PatrickD85 (Sep 8, 2020)

Decent pricing though. 
Prepare for Sony to come out with theirs now soon as well.


----------



## CrossOut (Sep 8, 2020)

This is a lot cheaper than i expected. I thought they would charge at least £550 to £600 for it. Normally i do not get these new consoles untill a few years after they are out since they will do that bollocks where they release a new model. Yes it does look like a speaker haha. I wonder if this series s Xbox is the digital only version of the new Xbox X?


----------



## cashboxz01 (Sep 8, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Yep, because I think the PS5 will be at $499 or $599, just depends how greedy they wanna be. Sony's gonna take a loss at $499 though I think, but not as bad as the PS3 launch.


Those prices are the same exact as the PS3, and with the PS3, Sony wasn't being greedy at all. For the hardware at the time, it was absolutely worth the money. The problem was that the masses aren't going to buy a $500-600 console for their kids on Christmas when a cheaper alternative is available. This led to a domino effect, in which devs focused on making games primarily for 360 hardware since that's where the most potential software consumer were, and then ported them for PS3. The PS3 was still beyond anything ever offered on a console with the cell processor. The only game which really tapped its potential was The Last of Us.


----------



## xskibbles (Sep 8, 2020)

so:
for 1440p 120fps- Series S 299
for 4k ~120fps - Series X 499


----------



## CrossOut (Sep 8, 2020)

xskibbles said:


> so:
> for 1440p 120fps- Series S 299
> for 4k ~120fps - Series X 499


This is another good way of looking at it. If i get this, i will get the series s one. I am not bothered with 4k.


----------



## J-Machine (Sep 8, 2020)

i was down till they said "digital only with 512gb of storage"


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 8, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> if you really believe AAA console games will all be 4k 60 fps on console i sure dont lol, i just dont see they doing the required optimizations for it at best games openworld games will be 4k 30 and  more simple games or racing ones could hit 4k60 imo, but all games default to 4k 60 i doubt very much.


Looking at the specs I don't doubt for a second that you can run games on this hardware at 4K with relative ease and you'll still have resources to spare. You may need to resort to lower details or dynamic scaling, but overall it's perfectly plausible. When looking at the numbers for the Series X the APU is an equivalent of a 2080 Super with 8 Zen2 cores. The primary issue of the previous generation, particularly when talking about the PS4 Pro and the Xbox One X, was the fact that the Jaguar cores were bottlenecking the GPU, Digital Foundry proved as much. You couldn't push all of the available GPU power if you tried, the Jaguar just couldn't keep up, nor was it expected to - the core was never designed for that kind of workload, it was designed for power efficiency in mobile applications. This generation mitigates that by giving you an overkill CPU in an age when games are rarely CPU bound. Even with just 8 cores they're still physical cores, so it's not like they're using logical core trickery to get half-decent results. The higher end units will do 4K just fine, although admittedly not to the same standard of their PC equivalents, purely because we're on the cusp of a new generation of PC hardware at the same time. With that said, they have more than enough beef to be thoroughly impressive and I suspect they'll stick around for a good while before we see any issues.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 8, 2020)

xskibbles said:


> so:
> for 1440p 120fps- Series S 299
> for 4k ~120fps - Series X 499


Yeeeah no. If the leaked specs are remotely accurate, it'd be more like

1080p 60fps...and some 30fps - Series S $299
4k 120fps - Series X $499


Remember, the leaked specs are saying the Xbox Series S is _weaker_ than the Xbox One X (granted, with a much better CPU), so I wouldn't expect 1440p at all, let alone any games at higher than 60FPS.



Foxi4 said:


> 8 of the latest Zen cores available - you can't even get them in consumer desktops yet.



Incorrect, the Sexbox CPU is Zen 2 based, AKA Ryzen 3000 series, not Zen 3.

But otherwise, yeah, this should do 4k just fine, especially if AMD managed to push something like DLSS for their GPU platform with RDNA 2 (which is what's not available yet).


----------



## PiracyForTheMasses (Sep 8, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Yep, because I think the PS5 will be at $499 or $599, just depends how greedy they wanna be. Sony's gonna take a loss at $499 though I think, but not as bad as the PS3 launch.


LMFAO hate to break it to you but Sony did not take a loss on the PS3. Saying they took a loss is nothing more than a marketing gimmick to get customers to think that they are getting a good deal.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 8, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Yeeeah no. If the leaked specs are remotely accurate, it'd be more like
> 
> 1080p 60fps...and some 30fps - Series S $299
> 4k 120fps - Series X $499
> ...


My mistake, you are correct. I always get tripped up by the laptop Ryzen 4000 which are in fact Zen2 for some reason instead of Zen3 like their desktop counterparts, you are correct, the cores are the same as in the desktop 3000 series. I'll correct that mistake so it doesn't trip anyone else up, good catch!



PiracyForTheMasses said:


> LMFAO hate to break it to you but Sony did not take a loss on the PS3. Saying they took a loss is nothing more than a marketing gimmick to get customers to think that they are getting a good deal.


A lot of the initial cost was a matter of the development of a wholly new CPU architecture building upon IBM's PowerPC, created in association with IBM and Toshiba under the collective umbrella of STI. The units were most definitely sold at a loss, and a big one at that - it took years for the manufacturing process to be streamlined, and even then the CELL was rather short-lived. In fact, most consoles are sold at a loss on the premise that licensing income will allow the company to turn a profit. It's a lot like Kurig, when you think about it - sell the coffee machine cheap, make millions on proprietary cartridges. Selling consoles at cost is a relatively recent trend, that didn't use to be the case.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2020)

Baby steps towards digital only games. The gen after this will probably make the digital version more powerful than the one with discs, and the one after that no discs at all.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 8, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> Baby steps towards digital only games. The gen after this will probably make the digital version more powerful than the one with discs, and the one after that no discs at all.


If the performance of the significantly cheaper Xbox One S Digital is anything to go by, you don't have to worry about that for many years to come - the thing fell flat harder than a lead zeppelin, much like many previous attempts at a digital only system. This one shows promise because it's *extremely* affordable compared to the alternative. There will be a day when physical games completely die out though, you're right about that - I'll miss the collectible factor, but PC gamers already went through that phase and I don't hear them complaining, not with Steam Sales every other week keeping them spoiled for choice.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> If the performance of the significantly cheaper Xbox One S Digital is anything to go by, you don't have to worry about that for many years to come - the thing fell flat harder than a lead zeppelin, much like many previous attempts at a digital only system. This one shows promise because it's *extremely* affordable compared to the alternative. There will be a day when physical games completely die out though, you're right about that - I'll miss the collectible factor, but PC gamers already went through that phase and I don't hear them complaining, not with Steam Sales every other week keeping them spoiled for choice.



I think on PC it was a pretty easy transition because you rarely saw collectors with boxes of their PC games on shelves, or at least I didn't. It was usually huge console collections. I never had a gaming PC in my entire life until about 2 months ago. I considered myself a console gamer and I use to have over 700 original games complete with box and instructions. My perspective that could be wrong is that majority of PC gamers didn't mind digital only while a majority of console gamers do mind. However, things could change it will be very telling to see what a digital console that is considerably cheaper does saleswise vs the full console with disc drive.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 8, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> A lot of the initial cost was a matter of the development of a wholly new CPU architecture building upon IBM's PowerPC, created in association with IBM and Toshiba under the collective umbrella of STI. The units were most definitely sold at a loss, and a big one at that - it took years for the manufacturing process to be streamlined, and even then the CELL was rather short-lived. In fact, most consoles are sold at a loss on the premise that licensing income will allow the company to turn a profit. It's a lot like Kurig, when you think about it - sell the coffee machine cheap, make millions on proprietary cartridges. Selling consoles at cost is a relatively recent trend, that didn't use to be the case.


It's too bad the cheapest Keurig is still $60, when a basic coffee machine is $20...


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 8, 2020)

Jayro said:


> It's too bad the cheapest Keurig is still $60, when a basic coffee machine is $20...


At this point I think you're paying for the brand - the scam totally worked.


----------



## Cortador (Sep 8, 2020)

Personally just being able to run all Xbox one games is a huge win for me. These will most likely run better as well going by what they have achieved with 360 Backwards comparability.


----------



## xskibbles (Sep 8, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Yeeeah no. If the leaked specs are remotely accurate, it'd be more like
> 
> 1080p 60fps...and some 30fps - Series S $299
> 4k 120fps - Series X $499
> ...



"1440p up to 120fps" its Microsoft though so thats probably a range . Your right though hardware wise seems to be weaker so will see how it performs In real life.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 8, 2020)

J-Machine said:


> i was down till they said "digital only with 512gb of storage"



They can't be seriously launching this system variation in particular with only 500GB of internal storage? Couldn't they at least have aimed to squeeze as much in there, like even 750GB would make a huge difference!



Well, in that case, all Sony has to do is give their digital edition more storage (1TB will do wonders), make sure they have more than what Xbox has, and that the system isn't the overheating nightmare some rumors are saying it is at launch!


----------



## GoldenBullet (Sep 8, 2020)

The price for this is good, we all spent the same for an underpowered tablet. It better have performance that at least matches the Xbox One X though or its gonna be a performance disaster.

I expect the base physical PS5 to be $499 at most with it being $449 at least. Now, versions with more storage space will probably be hella more expensive because of the ssd.

One Terabyte should be the standard storage nowadays. In the days of live service game, updates can be 50gb each. Even with an all disk setup, 500gb won't be enough to play comfortably. Unless they can actually reduce game sizes like they're promising.


----------



## tigersaman (Sep 8, 2020)

It's good as a gamepass machine and nothing more.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 8, 2020)

Cortador said:


> Personally just being able to run all Xbox one games is a huge win for me. These will most likely run better as well going by what they have achieved with 360 Backwards comparability.


Unless if your collection is mostly digital, IDK for sure how they're gonna handle discs with this model of the Xbox atm. I'd say an external drive would do, but that would make too much sense like Sony selling physical BC via expansion units with SoCs one could connect to any of their systems for those games.

But IDK, Microsoft has been playing nice after their fuckup of astronomical proportions in 2013, so we'll see.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 8, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> They can't be seriously launching this system variation in particular with only 500GB of internal storage? Couldn't they at least have aimed to squeeze as much in there, like even 750GB would make a huge difference!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in that case, all Sony has to do is give their digital edition more storage (1TB will do wonders), make sure they have more than what Xbox has, and that the system isn't the overheating nightmare some rumors are saying it is at launch!



You can always use a USB 3.0 SSD to expand as needed, or outright replace the internal SSD with a larger one.


----------



## Dax_Fame (Sep 8, 2020)

I refuse to buy digital only because I'm a grandpa and refuse to change.

What will fill my shelves!?... Probably the overabundance of other garbage I already have


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 8, 2020)

Jayro said:


> You can always use a USB 3.0 SSD to expand as needed, or outright replace the internal SSD with a larger one.



Wait, these will work with external SSDs? And any of them to boot? Because I thought they were going the proprietary route with these systems, especially for the Xbox Series X games.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 8, 2020)

Hmm. Interesting. I was a huge PS4 faboi as many of you know. But after seeing the PS5 I can't really say I want one. And I was never considering getting an Xbox ever again, not after rescuing my friends from the X360 days and onto brighter futures with the PS4 lol. And this certainly isnt helping any. Not to influence me, that is. 

Now. I wonder if they are aiming for the lower cost spot occupied by things like the Wii/Switch? I can kind of see that being their angle, but without having some sort of killer app or feature(s) (ie: the Switch's portability comes to mind) I can only see this selling marginally well? 

I still can't figure out who the Xbox Series console is actually for. Everything available on it is on PC... So like, why?


----------



## sibio (Sep 8, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> Hmm. Interesting. I was a huge PS4 faboi as many of you know. But after seeing the PS5 I can't really say I want one. And I was never considering getting an Xbox ever again, not after rescuing my friends from the X360 days and onto brighter futures with the PS4 lol. And this certainly isnt helping any. Not to influence me, that is.
> 
> Now. I wonder if they are aiming for the lower cost spot occupied by things like the Wii/Switch? I can kind of see that being their angle, but without having some sort of killer app or feature(s) (ie: the Switch's portability comes to mind) I can only see this selling marginally well?
> 
> I still can't figure out who the Xbox Series console is actually for. Everything available on it is on PC... So like, why?



Well, Series X has the gaming performances of a medium-end PC for a cheap price. If Microsoft puts Windows 10 on it, I might consider buying one along with my primary high-end rig.


----------



## Rail Fighter (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 8, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> Hmm. Interesting. I was a huge PS4 faboi as many of you know. But after seeing the PS5 I can't really say I want one. And I was never considering getting an Xbox ever again, not after rescuing my friends from the X360 days and onto brighter futures with the PS4 lol. And this certainly isnt helping any. Not to influence me, that is.
> 
> Now. I wonder if they are aiming for the lower cost spot occupied by things like the Wii/Switch? I can kind of see that being their angle, but without having some sort of killer app or feature(s) (ie: the Switch's portability comes to mind) I can only see this selling marginally well?
> 
> I still can't figure out who the Xbox Series console is actually for. Everything available on it is on PC... So like, why?



I mean, this is just the problem with the Xbox brand in general.

Outside of the entirety of the OG Xbox and the early years of the 360, a lot of these games stayed exclusive to the Microsoft consoles. The 3D Ninja Gaidens, a lot of Sega games that still haven't seen a re-release (maybe get on this at some point after getting done porting a certain series over completely? And yeah, while Ninja Gaiden Sigma 1 is on everything as well as Sigma 2, Sigma 2 is still censored to shit for no reason that I can tell), some other exclusives here and there, and they had a solid base. The early years of the 360 (think pre-Kinect) did the same sort of thing on top of having some stuff that I would love to see get ported to modern platforms.

But after that, the games that used to be their massive sellers were ported to PC. Halo, Gears (at least, any Gears game that's the remaster of the OG and what came after it), and future exclusives stopped being actual exclusives. Hell, they ported Killer Instinct to Steam, and that was the only game they had at launch that I was kind of looking forward to (kind of because it didn't have that many characters at launch, but y'know).

Then the question becomes: "well, why the hell do I need to buy an Xbox system when the PC is gonna be able to play the game just the same, if not better, than whatever Microsoft has on offer that will look impressive for a few months before the PCs outdo whatever both of these systems are selling you, and its "BC" options (emulation and the many ports of other games) is better than what the consoles have?"


Even for console gamers, I can't see this selling all that well unless if you're in some lower income bracket and you're using some hand me down 1080p TV/monitor. I have a 4K TV at this point, and while I haven't actually played anything that really takes advantage of that resolution (I still am rocking a 1080, and not even that is enough for 4K on something like Injustice 2, not at full speed or maxed out graphical settings), the Xbox Series X just seems like a more rounded option atm especially given the better built-in storage capacity IMO.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2020)

It's interesting for someone like me I have a Nvidia GTX 1650 PC, it might play some next gen games but can't do ray tracing and it will probably end up not being able to play next gen games at some point. So do I buy an entirely new expensive PC or I could buy something like this. It's a Laptop too so I can't easily just upgrade.


----------



## GoldenBullet (Sep 8, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Then the question becomes: "well, why the hell do I need to buy an Xbox system when the PC is gonna be able to play the game just the same, if not better, than whatever Microsoft has on offer that will look impressive for a few months before the PCs outdo whatever both of these systems are selling you, and its "BC" options (emulation and the many ports of other games) is better than what the consoles have?"
> 
> 
> Even for console gamers, I can't see this selling all that well unless if you're in some lower income bracket and you're using some hand me down 1080p TV/monitor. I have a 4K TV at this point, and while I haven't actually played anything that really takes advantage of that resolution (I still am rocking a 1080, and not even that is enough for 4K on something like Injustice 2, not at full speed or maxed out graphical settings), the Xbox Series X just seems like a more rounded option atm especially given the better built-in storage capacity IMO.


Oh this will sell, definitely during the holiday season. People forget that us basement dwellers aren't the main audience for Microsoft and Sony. Sure, we have the vocal power but the casual consumer has the ability to speak with their wallets. Many casuals will just look at price and features and order according to that.

As a person who has a gaming pc for work and games, PC gaming is a huge hassle. There are many problems and inconveniences that come with it and I would never recommend it to the average console gamer.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 8, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> I think on PC it was a pretty easy transition because you rarely saw collectors with boxes of their PC games on shelves, or at least I didn't. It was usually huge console collections. I never had a gaming PC in my entire life until about 2 months ago. I considered myself a console gamer and I use to have over 700 original games complete with box and instructions. My perspective that could be wrong is that majority of PC gamers didn't mind digital only while a majority of console gamers do mind. However, things could change it will be very telling to see what a digital console that is considerably cheaper does saleswise vs the full console with disc drive.


I remember Big Box days very fondly, all of my PC games were displayed in my room, to the point that my mother criticised me for making it look like a store. I loved it, the boxes looked really cool and were often pretty decorative. As I was growing up I saw a gradual shift to jewel cases until in the end PC games disappeared from store shelves altogether. Every now and then you still see a release of some kind in a dingy corner of a game store, but usually it's just a Steam code in a box, making it an exercise in wasting plastic. Then again, I suppose you still have the part you wanted - something to display, but... It's not the same. Ahh, I miss the good old days.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 8, 2020)

GoldenBullet said:


> Oh this will sell, definitely during the holiday season. People forget that us basement dwellers aren't the main audience for Microsoft and Sony. Sure, we have the vocal power but the casual consumer has the ability to speak with their wallets. Many casuals will just look at price and features and order according to that.



I have no doubt about that, but the question is who will sell out first and restock first afterwards as well? I think this will also play a bigger factor than some may expect. Sure, you're gonna have the Sony and MS diehards, but for your normie consoomer it's gonna be like whatever to them unless if they see and/or hear about the lack of a disc drive and they have a tendency to trade in games for newer ones.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 8, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> I remember Big Box days very fondly


heheeh yeah i remember huge boxes twice the size of the cd that needed to be in it and real instruction manuals. oh and lets not forget the fucking code books trying to stop pirating


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2020)

This guy might have shed a tear when PC went all digital.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 8, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> This guy might have shed a tear when PC went all digital.





I wish I was born in the 80's as opposed to the 90's so I could have collected stuff like this when it was cheaper to do so...


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 8, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> heheeh yeah i remember huge boxes twice the size of the cd that needed to be in it and real instruction manuals. oh and lets not forget the fucking code books trying to stop pirating


Funny you mention that. I strongly recommend playing Wasteland: Remastered. I've never played a more faithfully remade game, all of the content from the original 1987 release is there, including exploits and tricks. The reason why I bring it up is the manual - Wasteland featured numbered paragraphs that you had to look up in order to progress the game as an anti-piracy measure. They're now all fully voiced in the release, including all the *fake* paragraphs that were meant to stop cheaters from exploiting the game by offering information that would immediately get you killed. For instance, at one point in the game bouncers are asking you for a password - if you play by the rules, everything proceeds normally. If you read ahead in the manual and put in the fake password, everyone turns hostile and you get wrecked. Ace 10/10 digital recreation of the Wasteland experience, and it's on Gamepass. It was a joy to experience it yet again, now prettier than ever and fully voiced.


----------



## Obveron (Sep 8, 2020)

I'll probably get a series x, but it won't be for the optical drive.  I've moved all digital since the 360 generation.  I don't find the second hand market all that great in my area.  After a popular game is about a year old, used copies are usually more expensive than the discounted digital version.  Also the Xbox ecosystem pretty much guarantees that once you own a digital title, you'll be able to play it on future consoles (and some cases PC also).


----------



## Spider_Man (Sep 8, 2020)

Its fucking stupid to even plan on releasing multiple versions with different hardware.

So you end up paying more for the high end model, but its games wont take full advantage as itll have to support these recycled inferior consoles.

Im glad i wont be investing in anymore shitboxes.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Sep 8, 2020)

No physical, no sell.


----------



## buffdave2323 (Sep 9, 2020)

wow perfect


----------



## dangopig (Sep 9, 2020)

I really don't like that circular black thing... They could've made it the same colour as the console.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 9, 2020)

dangopig said:


> I really don't like that circular black thing... They could've made it the same colour as the console.


Agree... but, oh well... I guess some white paint can do the trick.


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Sep 9, 2020)

ngl for a next gen system thats pretty cheap


----------



## Codemastershock (Sep 9, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> does the XBOne allow one to use discs for their games? I would hope Microsoft would have a working OG Xbox emulator that can play every game on the system as opposed to a lot, but not everything like with the 360, but I know that the 360 is running off of emulation on the system. Even then, does it allow you to use discs that are compatible with the emulator?


Yes, the issue is that the Xbox One is not intended to read a game directly to the disk like a 360 does, when you pop a game disk on the console it 'asks to install an update" which is just the game compiled to run on the Xbox One, meaning on the initial install you have to be online. After installed, it will run everytime you insert the disk as it is meant to, you can even run the game completely offline.

On the Series kind of things, I highly think the One compatibility is not emulated like 360 and Classic, it is just the same operating system (or *systems* for that matter, the One runs two virtualized OSes, one for games and other for apps), what I think is they add another machine profile with the enhanced capabilities unlocked like how Xbox One and One X do. I suspected kinda early how in a Xbox One update in the beginning of the year and posted on Reddit how the logo inside the About page was replaced from the Xbox One logo to just Xbox and after some months they did reveal the new design language that will be used for both One and Series consoles. The bootscreen remains unchanged.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 9, 2020)

Sorry, already got a Windows machine


----------



## The Frenchman (Sep 9, 2020)

Once again Microsoft prove that Xbox Series X is a second thought for them. They only want everyone to be on gamepass, pushing the industry and the ganes? Nah give us $12,99 a month we'll be happy!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 9, 2020)

The Frenchman said:


> Once again Microsoft prove that Xbox Series X is a second thought for them. They only want everyone to be on gamepass, pushing the industry and the ganes? Nah give us $12,99 a month we'll be happy!


Sounds like a good deal.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 9, 2020)

The Frenchman said:


> Once again Microsoft prove that Xbox Series X is a second thought for them. They only want everyone to be on gamepass, pushing the industry and the ganes? Nah give us $12,99 a month we'll be happy!



I'd rather do that on my PC than on a watered down Microsoft device


----------



## playsaves3 (Sep 9, 2020)

PatrickD85 said:


> Decent pricing though.
> Prepare for Sony to come out with theirs now soon as well.


sony will kill them if the de ps5 is 350 and disc is 450 but then will slaughter if the ps5 digital is 299


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 9, 2020)

playsaves3 said:


> sony will kill them if the de ps5 is 350 and disc is 450 but then will slaughter if the ps5 digital is 299


I would love those optimistic prices, 450 is good enough. 
I hope they announce them already.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 9, 2020)

Retroboy said:


> Its fucking stupid to even plan on releasing multiple versions with different hardware.
> 
> So you end up paying more for the high end model, but its games wont take full advantage as itll have to support these recycled inferior consoles.
> 
> Im glad i wont be investing in anymore shitboxes.


The Xbox infrastructure was designed for this via Smart Delivery. You're always playing the version of the game designed to take full advantage of your hardware, regardless of what kind of disc you shove into the system. If modern engines are so scalable that you can play the exact same Doom or Outer Worlds on the lowly Switch and the mighty Xbox One X, although admittedly at different levels of detail and framerate, then I suspect there will be no issue whatsoever here.


The Frenchman said:


> Once again Microsoft prove that Xbox Series X is a second thought for them. They only want everyone to be on gamepass, pushing the industry and the ganes? Nah give us $12,99 a month we'll be happy!


Gamepass is the best thing that happened to digital distribution since Steam and one of the only reasons why my Xbox gets any use. It's tremendous value *if* you're interested in the games that are on the service. Is it a bad trend? Sure. Is it buckets of fun for pennies? Also yes.


playsaves3 said:


> sony will kill them if the de ps5 is 350 and disc is 450 but then will slaughter if the ps5 digital is 299


You can get that +/- $350 out of your head, the difference between the disc and discless system will be at most $50, much like it was the case with the Xbox One S vs. the Xbox One S All-Digital, disc drives are not that expensive. It's also very likely that the full-blown PS5 will reach the $499 threshold, so you're looking at a $450 all-digital unless Sony chooses to bite the bullet in order to remain competitive.


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 9, 2020)

The Frenchman said:


> Once again Microsoft prove that Xbox Series X is a second thought for them. They only want everyone to be on gamepass, pushing the industry and the ganes? Nah give us $12,99 a month we'll be happy!


Proper gaming subscriptions and available hardware are quite industry-pushing things - while availability of most other media improved drastically over the years (music especially), games are still expensive as heck and have a lot of BS getting in the way of playing them. Graphical fidelity is already reaching the ceiling at this rate, so it's about time indistry scales back on "cool-n-pretty" for a while and invents ways for more people to actually play their stuff.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 9, 2020)

Pipistrele said:


> Proper gaming subscriptions and available hardware are quite industry-pushing things - while availability of most other media improved drastically over the years (music especially), games are still expensive as heck and have a lot of BS getting in the way of playing them. Graphical fidelity is already reaching the ceiling at this rate, so it's about time indistry scales back on "cool-n-pretty" for a while and invents ways for more people to actually play their stuff.



It makes one wonder how this is gonna potentially influence game design going forward though; how much does a company make by putting their games on Game Pass? Because if it isn't much, all I can see are more MTX-based flings in the future, and game design compelling you to be dependent upon them *coughs in MK11*.


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Sep 9, 2020)

gamepass good but also bad because if the game you downloaded is removed from the store you wont be able to play it anymore even if its on your hdd !! also the specs mean nothing on paper the ps3 is stronger than the 360  the wiiu is weaker than the switch so


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 9, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> It makes one wonder how this is gonna potentially influence game design going forward though; how much does a company make by putting their games on Game Pass? Because if it isn't much, all I can see are more MTX-based flings in the future, and game design compelling you to be dependent upon them *coughs in MK11*.


It's a double-edged sword for sure. On one side, you get increased audience that's also more willing to pick up games they wouldn't otherwise, but on the other it's less potential for direct monetization. With indie/AA games, I can see it going the EGS route - various competing publishers with their services buying games from devs and compensating their effort in advance to make library more appealing for potential subscribers. With AAA(A?) ones, they'll most likely just go full live service mode, to earn dosh both on subscriptions and MTX. Some non-subscription titles will remain as a niche option, kinda like it is with Bandcamp right now. That's how I see things rolling if industry decides to adopt subscriptions as primary model.


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Sep 9, 2020)

Games are going to be even larger this gen (big enough as it is).

The new "memory cards" they have for storage are likely to be extremely expensive too.

I'm hoping for backwards compatibility at least for Xbox One hard drive via USB 3, so I don't have to get another drive and re-download.

But still be problematic with next gen games.


----------



## Codemastershock (Sep 9, 2020)

yoyoyo69 said:


> Games are going to be even larger this gen (big enough as it is).
> 
> The new "memory cards" they have for storage are likely to be extremely expensive too.
> 
> ...


MSFT did mention in one video that a mechanical hard drive can be used for Xbox One games, Series games have to run on SSD, they can be moved to a USB 3.0 storage only for backup, the system can't run series games directly from them. Mentioning how the operating system is the exact same, I strongly think it will be like the Xbox One currently does: you can use an external hard drive in any Xbox machine (unlike the Wii U or Switch, for example, which the external device is encrypted to a specific console and couldn't be used in any other Wii U and Switch console without formatting the storage and losing data), but if you are not on your default console, like when you want to play a game you purchased digitally on a friend's home, you need to log in with your Live account to prove that you purchased the game. When you want to upgrade your machine, simply log on your new machine, connect the external hard drive and set this as your new home console on the personalization settings and done.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 9, 2020)

your move sony


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 9, 2020)

guisadop said:


> well.. if I buy a console next gen at all, guess it'll probably be the series x. cheap is king, baby!



Except cheap is not king. Xbox has not won a console generation to date.


----------



## playsaves3 (Sep 9, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> The Xbox infrastructure was designed for this via Smart Delivery. You're always playing the version of the game designed to take full advantage of your hardware, regardless of what kind of disc you shove into the system. If modern engines are so scalable that you can play the exact same Doom or Outer Worlds on the lowly Switch and the mighty Xbox One X, although admittedly at different levels of detail and framerate, then I suspect there will be no issue whatsoever here.
> Gamepass is the best thing that happened to digital distribution since Steam and one of the only reasons why my Xbox gets any use. It's tremendous value *if* you're interested in the games that are on the service. Is it a bad trend? Sure. Is it buckets of fun for pennies? Also yes.
> You can get that +/- $350 out of your head, the difference between the disc and discless system will be at most $50, much like it was the case with the Xbox One S vs. the Xbox One S All-Digital, disc drives are not that expensive. It's also very likely that the full-blown PS5 will reach the $499 threshold, so you're looking at a $450 all-digital unless Sony chooses to bite the bullet in order to remain competitive.


honestly wont be shcoked if physical ps5 is 450 to undercut microsoft


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Sep 9, 2020)

Codemastershock said:


> MSFT did mention in one video that a mechanical hard drive can be used for Xbox One games, Series games have to run on SSD, they can be moved to a USB 3.0 storage only for backup, the system can't run series games directly from them. Mentioning how the operating system is the exact same, I strongly think it will be like the Xbox One currently does: you can use an external hard drive in any Xbox machine (unlike the Wii U or Switch, for example, which the external device is encrypted to a specific console and couldn't be used in any other Wii U and Switch console without formatting the storage and losing data), but if you are not on your default console, like when you want to play a game you purchased digitally on a friend's home, you need to log in with your Live account to prove that you purchased the game. When you want to upgrade your machine, simply log on your new machine, connect the external hard drive and set this as your new home console on the personalization settings and done.



Yeah, they said this a little while back.

Series games/ new gen - must be installed to an SSD (or new "memory cards" / removable SSD)

Xbox One and other backwards compatible games can be ran from an external drive via USB 3. I hope it isn't a new drive formatted in a new format again.

Ideally I'd like plug and play of my existing Xbox One hard drive.


----------



## Goku1992A (Sep 9, 2020)

They should have included the disk drive because the Series-S may be backwards compatible but without the disk drive it's going to be a bit difficult. Just like with the PS5 diskless version it is just a waste of time making. They should have just priced the Series-S with disk at $400 we are not at the point yet we cant go 100% full diskless.


----------



## playsaves3 (Sep 9, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> They should have included the disk drive because the Series-S may be backwards compatible but without the disk drive it's going to be a bit difficult. Just like with the PS5 diskless version it is just a waste of time making. They should have just priced the Series-S with disk at $400 we are not at the point yet we cant go 100% full diskless.


it not having a drive is the biggest reason i believed the 199 rumors oh well 299 is to much for this


----------



## Goku1992A (Sep 9, 2020)

playsaves3 said:


> it not having a drive is the biggest reason i believed the 199 rumors oh well 299 is to much for this



The Xbox One S digital edition didn't sell too good so Idk why they would think the Series-S digital edition would be even better


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 9, 2020)

Will my laptop hold up against next gen (without ray tracing which may become a requirement eventually) or not even close? I don't care about maxing out the resolution that much I'm someone who can play games in 1080p and I'd be fine.  I'm sure this digital only model even is more powerful.

Processor    Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-9300H CPU @ 2.40GHz, (can go up to 4.1GHz), 4 Core(s), 8 Logical Processor(s)
Nvidia GTEForce GTX 1650 16 GB Ram


----------



## pickinanameainteasy (Sep 9, 2020)

The Frenchman said:


> Once again Microsoft prove that Xbox Series X is a second thought for them. They only want everyone to be on gamepass, pushing the industry and the ganes? Nah give us $12,99 a month we'll be happy!



A bit out of the loop, what is 12.99/mo? Honestly as a PS user, xbox series + game pass seems like a good deal. PS better come hard with exclusives if they want my $$


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 9, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> The Xbox One S digital edition didn't sell too good so Idk why they would think the Series-S digital edition would be even better


Because this time around there is no disc alternative in the lower end tier, only the far more expensive Series X has a disc drive. It's a pretty aggressive move, but given the choice between a last gen Xbox One S and the next gen Series S I can see a lot of customers picking performance over convenience when the price point is identical.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 9, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> Will my laptop hold up against next gen (without ray tracing which may become a requirement eventually) or not even close? I don't care about maxing out the resolution that much I'm someone who can play games in 1080p and I'd be fine.  I'm sure this digital only model even is more powerful.
> 
> Processor    Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-9300H CPU @ 2.40GHz, (can go up to 4.1GHz), 4 Core(s), 8 Logical Processor(s)
> Nvidia GTEForce GTX 1650 16 GB Ram


I think it will hold up there as long as you keep it at 1080p don't try to max settings.
Also it seems "next gen" is also pretty much about being able to stream data at very high speed, you have an SSD there?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 9, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> I think it will hold up there as long as you keep it at 1080p don't try to max settings.
> Also it seems "next gen" is also pretty much about being able to stream data at very high speed, you have an SSD there?



Thanks for the info, on the SSD part not really. There's only a 256 gb SSD and a 1 TB regular HDD, and I also use external hard drives. Since games will be over 100 GB the SSD won't go far.


----------



## guisadop (Sep 10, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Except cheap is not king. Xbox has not won a console generation to date.


True, but was xbox ever cheaper than PS? except for the 7th gen when it did better than the PS3 most of the time, I think OG was more expensive than PS2 and One is same price as the PS4.
About the series S though, just found out it doesn't have a disc drive... so, it's a no-no for me. can't live without my physical media


----------



## Goku1992A (Sep 10, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> Because this time around there is no disc alternative in the lower end tier, only the far more expensive Series X has a disc drive. It's a pretty aggressive move, but given the choice between a last gen Xbox One S and the next gen Series S I can see a lot of customers picking performance over convenience when the price point is identical.



I understand but we are not there yet for a all digital console. I personally have game pass and EA play but for BC you still need the disks and etc. Xbox One S digital only was $249 and the S model was $300 and the digital version didn't sell too good but the S did. 

IMO get a Series-X or dont buy a Xbox at all


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 10, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> I understand but we are not there yet for a all digital console. I personally have game pass and EA play but for BC you still need the disks and etc. Xbox One S digital only was $249 and the S model was $300 and the digital version didn't sell too good but the S did.
> 
> IMO get a Series-X or dont buy a Xbox at all


Around here the S was £249 and the All-Digital was £199, that's a 50 quid difference, which is no biggy. The Series S is £249 while the Series X is *£449*, that's *200* quid, I suspect a lot of people will think twice about paying a premium like that, even with all the other benefits in mind.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 10, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> The most important question here is...can it run minecraft as smooth as possible?


Bedrock edition? Yes. Java edition? Fuck no you need 3tb of ram to run it


----------



## Legendaykai (Sep 11, 2020)

The only thing the Xbone has over the competition is amazing online. otherthan that it's just a fps machine with Gaylo(halo) and other crappy shooter games for the obese "gamers" but theconsole looks just dumb, and they still dont giveit a better nameit's not afucking iphone.


----------



## Joom (Sep 11, 2020)

Well, id devs aren't happy about this. Might help people's buying decision a bit as I get the feeling more developers are going to share the same opinion. 
https://wccftech.com/id-software-devs-concerns-xbox-series-s-specs/

Everyone ready for X only exclusives?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 11, 2020)

Joom said:


> Well, id devs aren't happy about this. Might help people's buying decision a bit as I get the feeling more developers are going to share the same opinion.
> https://wccftech.com/id-software-devs-concerns-xbox-series-s-specs/
> 
> Everyone ready for X only exclusives?


X exclusives, or do you actually mean S severely degraded games.
I guess the "hard to compensate" part will lead to shitty performance and textures, not an "impossible to run/do" situation.

In other words: up to 120FPS my ass, pray for 30.


----------



## Joom (Sep 11, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> X exclusives, or do you actually mean S severely degraded games.
> I guess the "hard to compensate" part will lead to shitty performance and textures, not an "impossible to run/do" situation.
> 
> In other words: up to 120FPS my ass, pray for 30.


I was thinking more in line of how the 3DS has exclusives that require newer hardware to even be ran. I can totally see this happening, if only to push console sales and to further justify the $70 price tag that's gonna start being tacked on. You could be right, though. The games might scale to meet the hardware, but according to id, the hardware nerf is going to be hard to compensate for.


----------



## Jarmenti (Sep 12, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> X exclusives, or do you actually mean S severely degraded games.
> I guess the "hard to compensate" part will lead to shitty performance and textures, not an "impossible to run/do" situation.
> 
> In other words: up to 120FPS my ass, pray for 30.



If the S only needs to run games at 1080, or 1440 tops... they won't be severely degraded. I'm willing to bet on anyone with a >50 inch tv you'll barely even notice much of a difference between the X or S when sitting at typical livingroom distances from the tv.  4k takes essentially 4x the computational power to render vs 1080, and considering the series S is around 1/3 the GPU power, and like 95% of the cpu, it isn't unreasonable to believe it will have no issue running games at 1080p 60/120 or 1440p 60. Raw resolution isn't the be all end all of graphic fidelity either!!


----------

